# Be careful when dealing with GRF member onewally!



## Auful (Dec 17, 2012)

I responded to onewally's (AKA Walter Bushman) classified (http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=16394) on December 3, 2012, asking if he would trade some flatpacks for some 90% silver US coins. He agreed. I sent 8 silver coins in the mail to him. He received them on December 7. He promised to send me the chips the following Saturday, Monday, Tuesday and Thursday. He admitted to giving some of the coins away to a relative. He informed me he had "oversold" his 8.8 lbs of chips and had only half of what he promised me; in lieu he was to send back half of the coins I sent him.

Alas, I haven't heard a word from him since December 11. He hasn't logged on this site since December 13. He doesn't answer emails sent to his personal email address. I have received no flatpacks.

I did a bit of research on Walter. He has a rap sheet as long as my arm. He has been arrested for fraud, methamphetamine possession, driving with a suspended license, and a few other various crimes. He is a convicted felon (http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Florida/Charlotte-County-FL/Walter-Bernard-Bushman.3960885.html, http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Walter_Bushman_5665078/, http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Florida/Charlotte-County-FL/Walter-Bernard-Bushman.3960873.html. The most recent was last year. I don't hold a felony arrest against a person, necessarily. Everybody makes mistakes and deserves the chance to rehabilitate. However, in this case, he apparently intends to steal the coins I sent him and continue in his criminal ways.

I want to warn others to steer clear of onewally (Walter) and not do business with him. I intend to add Mail Fraud to the list of his charges; I will file a USPS mail fraud claim against him in hopes of either coaxing him to come clean with this deal or recoup some of my losses. I am saddened I have to post this, but I feel I have no other choice. I guess I still have hope he will come through, but I guess that trust is what got me into this situation in the first place.

Thanks,

Matt
*
Edit: misspelled onewally's username in title of post*


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your delema, hope the outcome works for you.

On another note, it is way so cool that you can, in the USA, check up on peoples criminal records along with photoes. Here in NZ it would be considered a breach of one privacy, bah humbug. We have to pay here to get a police check report NZ$5, go figure. Our politicials are nobs, big ones, little ones, fat ones, and skinny one, nobs nobs and double nobs. :lol: 

In fact, i recall back a few years where a prisoner smashed up his leg whilst trying to escape custody, he made a claim with our Accident Compensation Corporation (we dont generally sue here in NZ) for perminant disability and he got a lump sum payout of over $15,000NZ, ......what the???? :evil: :roll: :lol: 

Deano


----------



## Smack (Dec 18, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Sorry to hear of your delema, hope the outcome works for you.
> 
> Our politicials are nobs, big ones, little ones, fat ones, and skinny one, nobs nobs and double nobs. :lol:
> 
> Deano




LOL :lol: Your too funny.


----------



## butcher (Dec 18, 2012)

Matt, 
I really hope Walter will make good on his deal with you, sorry to hear of this problem.

Onewally seemed to be moving or having trouble with his landlord, hopefully he will make good on this deal with you, and maybe he intends to, and just maybe he does not have access to a computer right now.

Keep us posted on how this turns out.


----------



## Auful (Dec 18, 2012)

butcher said:


> Matt,
> I really hope Walter will make good on his deal with you, sorry to hear of this problem.
> 
> Onewally seemed to be moving or having trouble with his landlord, hopefully he will make good on this deal with you, and maybe he intends to, and just maybe he does not have access to a computer right now.
> ...



Thank you Deano and Butcher for your sympathetic words. I can keep people posted on updates, when they occur. Thanks everybody for the wealth of information provided on this site! I thoroughly enjoy it and hope to be refining, once I feel "educated" enough.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 18, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> In fact, i recall back a few years where a prisoner smashed up his leg whilst trying to escape custody, he made a claim with our Accident Compensation Corporation (we dont generally sue here in NZ) for perminant disability and he got a lump sum payout of over $15,000NZ, ......what the???? :evil: :roll: :lol:



You know what criminals do here? If they break into your home and you shoot them in self defense and they survive they have the right to sue. These scumbags have won on more than one occasion. Talk about the cojones on the criminal and the messed up system we have.


----------



## Auful (Dec 18, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> You know what criminals do here? If they break into your home and you shoot them in self defense and they survive they have the right to sue. These scumbags have won on more than one occasion. Talk about the cojones on the criminal and the messed up system we have.



Sad state of affairs, isn't it? I filed a mail fraud claim against Walter today. I guess I will see what becomes of that.


----------



## Geo (Dec 18, 2012)

dont feel too bad. people that are sincere about making a deal dont give away half of the deal to someone else because they had a brain ____. he had two options, send the material or send your material back.how is someone going to defend themselves against being (well i cant think of another word for it) a crook. "the dog ate your coins" "i needed bail money for a recent drug bust" "my old lady was going into DT's.....) no, that one was flawed from the ground up, ill give it some thought and get back to you.


----------



## Auful (Jan 13, 2013)

I received notice from the USPS that my claim has been filed and they will be contacting me about it. I hope Walter understands another felony will not bode well for him. I fear I may never recover my stolen silver coins, but I guess there is a bit of hope. 

Thanks for everyone's support. Thank you Noxx, administrators and professionals who graciously share their knowledge on this site. I am studying it like mad so that I may someday get enough knowledge and scrap to refine. I'm not yet quite there on either account.

Matt


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Jan 13, 2013)

In Romania it's much worst, i pay some chips on ebay , the package arrive in Romania but the postage workers have stolen my chips and a friend find them on a scrap market!


----------



## Auful (Jan 14, 2013)

ovidiuanghel said:


> In Romania it's much worst, i pay some chips on ebay , the package arrive in Romania but the postage workers have stolen my chips and a friend find them on a scrap market!


Wow, that's corrupt! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2013)

goldenchild said:


> NoIdea said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, i recall back a few years where a prisoner smashed up his leg whilst trying to escape custody, he made a claim with our Accident Compensation Corporation (we dont generally sue here in NZ) for perminant disability and he got a lump sum payout of over $15,000NZ, ......what the???? :evil: :roll: :lol:
> ...


I remember about 5 years or so back in New Jersey, a man broke into a home (late at night) and it was dark inside, while inside, he fell over a table in the living room and broke his leg. Guess what?... He sued.... and guess what again?... He won the suit, even though he got arrested for the break-in. 

Kevin


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 29, 2013)

goldenchild said:


> NoIdea said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, i recall back a few years where a prisoner smashed up his leg whilst trying to escape custody, he made a claim with our Accident Compensation Corporation (we dont generally sue here in NZ) for perminant disability and he got a lump sum payout of over $15,000NZ, ......what the???? :evil: :roll: :lol:
> ...


If they break into my home and I shoot them, they won't survive. That's gun control.

Dave


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 30, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > NoIdea said:
> ...



The only true gun control is using 2 hands instead of 1


----------



## artart47 (Feb 4, 2013)

A thief is no good . today he is stealling your tool belt from your truck. If he continues to exist, tomarrow he will be breaking into a house, eventually he will kill someone durring a burglery. when he steals something from you he is stealling hours of your life. You gave up several hours of your life to earn the money to buy the tool belt. you could have spent those hours enjoying life swimming with yiour kids etc... I look at it like this... if I was supposed to die on a certian day at 2pm and the thief walks in and shoots me at 11am. he stole my last three hours.
If a thief tries to victimize me, he should cease to exist, there should be no evidence that a crime was commited, he should just never come home again and should never have an opertunity to vicimize another person.
I think that's why god made wood chippers and hog farms for!

artar47


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Feb 4, 2013)

Artart47,

I cannot possibly agree more. I have absolutely no compassion for someone who would steal from me what I have worked for. I would help anyone out with almost anything but, steal it from me, well that bridge will never be walked on again.

That ends my small rant on thieves.
Don't get me started on what we should do to someone who hurts children... :evil: 

Derek


----------



## Auful (Feb 4, 2013)

I actually received half of my goods today from Walter. I was surprised! I hope he sends me the other half. I will update if this happens. I promised him I would let others know if he made good on it. He is halfway there!

Matt


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2013)

Auful said:


> I actually received half of my goods today from Walter. I was surprised! I hope he sends me the other half. I will update if this happens. I promised him I would let others know if he made good on it. He is halfway there!
> 
> Matt


I'm sure he was contacted by the USPS and other Government officials. Mail fraud is nothing to take lightly. Once they're on you, you're going to know it for sure.

Once/if you get the other half of your stuff, politely ask him what was the problem. He could have been in jail for committing another crime or violating a probation or parole, who knows. But, if he sent you half so far, I believe his intentions were good but something happened along the way.

Kevin


----------



## artart47 (Feb 17, 2013)

Great to hear! Per-haps, He is just having problems and isen't thieving. It's hard sometimes to know when to give a guy the benefit of the doubt.
artart47


----------

